# Sirius Radio CEO Talks Car Video and Shock Jocks



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://portfolios.abcnews.go.com/qu...ce=reuters&path=/Reuters/20040525/1331_54.xml



> NEW YORK (Reuters) - Sirius Satellite Radio CEO Joseph Clayton told stockholders on Tuesday the company's plans include a video service, wearable radios, and the signing of a top shock jock such as Howard Stern....
> 
> more


----------

